# New Stillwater Collars!



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Raj and Willow got their Christmas gifts a day early this year!
Two Stillwater collars!

Willow...

















Raj and Willow watching a stray cat









And now some more with Raj

























And some older pictures (Which means two days ago lol)

































Thanks for looking! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

New stuff yay! I got a new yellow stillwater like that but haven't put it on anybody yet because I didn't tell the b/f I bought another collar lol! Have to sneak it in one of these days.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful collars and stunning dogs!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!! 
Next I want to get collarmania collars for each of them I can see myself becoming a collar-whore lol


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are some handsome dogs and they are stylin in the new collars.


----------

